# Question about lights



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

Alright i read something earlier from a while ago about lights in POV. My question is this. Im an EMT for a private company and I work for MEMA..Mansfield EMA...And they allow us to have lights..Right now i only have a dual talol in the front and a triple in the back. Im not a whacker or anything, just enough to get me to the locations i need to be at in a desireable time. Would being part of an emergency response team make me able to possess lights? thanks


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Im going to hope you are a smart guy and will be able to figure out the answer to your question by reading this
Chapter 90, Section 7E. Display of red or blue lights on vehicles; permits; revocation; violations.

Now that I have given you my lazy man's answer prepare to be flamed. 

P.S. next time post in the right Sub-Fourm.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

This one HAS to be SOT. :sq:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

As long as you buy all blue LEDs you will be within the boundaries of the law.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

I think he can have a combination of red and blue, but the red must be mounted in the front! Not only can you use them to respond in a timely manner, but you are also authorized to use them during traffic congestion.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

wgciv I believe you are ass backwards, as usual......... the blue is in front and the red is in back. All lights must be Gen3 LED ...........


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

No sniper, that would be proper, to put blue in the front and red in the back.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

http://i.euniverse.com/funpages/cms_content/11898/trollman3.swf


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Just ask Bob if you can have lights. If they give you a permit you can have them, if not you can't. It kills me you guys use MEMA as your acronym.
There is only ONE MEMA in MA, and that's down in Agawam - The STATE EMA.
It should be Red in front' blue in back for Emergency vehicles....then blue in front, red in back for cops.

Your director.
[email protected]


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

mlava said:


> Im not a whacker or anything, just enough to get me to the locations i need to be at in a desireable time.


Uhh, yes you are. That _*IS*_ the definition of a whacker.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Permits are for losers....just put the lights on and if some cop hassles you, tell them you work for MEMA, and to mind their own business.

Hold on people.....yes...my whacker sensor is starting to go into overload.....


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Don't listen to killjoy, he's the one who processes the blue light permits for the MSP...the more permit applications in, the more he has to work.

You need a permit, one for the front and one for the back of the car.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

If I stop this guy and he shows me a permit, I'm citing and charging for falsifying a registry document... no way this guy is getting reds or blues.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

mlava said:


> Alright i read something earlier from a while ago about lights in POV. My question is this. Im an EMT for a private company and I work for MEMA..Mansfield EMA...And they allow us to have lights..Right now i only have a dual talol in the front and a triple in the back. Im not a whacker or anything, just enough to get me to the locations i need to be at in a desireable time. Would being part of an emergency response team make me able to possess lights? thanks


you are probably mocked to shit at the private company you work for.

yes. you're a whacker. deny it all you want. you're still a whacker.

please, please tell me you work for a private i am not affiliated with in any way.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

haha..naw i work down south in the taunton,dartmouth area...id prob say a majority of the people i work with are call firefighters for their towns.so most of them have some lights in there POV..like i dont chase fire trucks or car accidents or anything, i dont put the lights on randomly to get places..there just sitting in my car..its not like im abusing any laws or anything..i was just curious about it..


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Lava - when the top of the hole is up around your neck, its time to realize your digging your hole a little too deep....
A graceful exit could be construed as friendly advice my friend...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Humm Southcoast, Dartmouth, seems to me thats my territory.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

mlava said:


> haha..naw i work down south in the taunton,dartmouth area...id prob say a majority of the people i work with are call firefighters for their towns.so most of them have some lights in there POV..like i dont chase fire trucks or car accidents or anything, i dont put the lights on randomly to get places..there just sitting in my car..its not like im abusing any laws or anything..i was just curious about it..


please see my post about whackers and call firefighters.

you're a whacker. period. the world won't end if an ema guy takes 5 more minutes to get somewhere because they don't have lights.

you don't have a good reason to have them.

i'm seriously breathing a sigh of relief that you don't work for a private i'm affiliated with. why? because guys like you make all of us look bad.

Leave work at work. If you were a partner of mine? i'd subtley mock you in ways i'm sure you would think were me being in awe of your emawesomeness.

Or i'd go home sick the second I saw you were partnered with me

Then I'd request to never work with you again because not a whole lot sucks more than having a whacker for a partner. I'd rather have a lazy asshole for a partner than a whacker.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Here is another "mema". Read the photo caption carefully - recognize anything?

http://millvilleema.org/photos.htm

Look at the second link. Recognize anything?

http://millvilleema.org/profiles.htm


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Nice patch it is 99% the same as the police one with just mema instead









two is could this guys light bar be any bigger?










3 why is this gentleman standing under downed power lines?


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

4 where is this guys shot gun and 12 pack of bud? I like the fact that he DJs..lol..probably licks the urnals at the local boy scouts troop.







​


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Not trying to be a dick here but you did open this can of worms.​
Also you may want to upgrade your "EOC" just when i thought i had a shitty computer. What do you have on that thing AOL .5?​









Disclaimer: I am just having fun here, I am always 100% for people helping out the community in which they live. If anything you dont need a light bar of anytype or emergency lighting for what you do. If you feel the need you HAVE to purchase a warning light then an amber rotator beacon should more then suffice if your parked off to the side of the road.​


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

USMCTrooper said:


> Here is another "mema". Read the photo caption carefully - recognize anything?
> 
> http://millvilleema.org/photos.htm
> 
> ...


*Central Mass Public Safety Director Mike Baril *


----------



## copcreamer (Dec 3, 2004)

What has any local EMA done ever, besides provide an outlet for whackerbation??? And whats with the emphasis on "radio communication support" or is this an excuse to spend 10k on ham radio equipment.

Please enlighten me.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I am actually the Assistant Director of my towns EMA. 
EMA is important because of what they do but they are also important because the Feds and State say it's important.
To that end one of the most critical roles of any local EMA is to fill out and keep that eCEM(P) thing updated and to act as a first responder until the "big guys" get into the game.
The radio stuff seems to be important at least at the EOC and AEOC so people can contact out...but hopefully I will never have to use that stuff.
To that end I don't have lights, don't have radios, etc.

FYI I think you guys missed something, this guy works for 
Mansfield EMA not Millville unless we are gjust talking about different EMA's in MA.
http://www.mansfieldma.com/ema/

Just saying...


----------



## copcreamer (Dec 3, 2004)

A lot of alphabet soup but no answers . . . . . "roger" . . . . "niner" . .


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Don't blame me if your not smart enough to understand the answer...
ECEMP is the online thing that gets towns into the pool for Federal grant money and keeps you in parts of the 1033 program and the Vest program.

As well all that crap is now legally required and your towns cherry sheets can be tied to all that...so if your town doesn't do it...at some point it might be an issue for state funding of Towns.


----------



## copcreamer (Dec 3, 2004)

If I was smart I would have been a Firefighter


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Well that might be true 

but just saying...not many towns want to do it but a lot of us have to because the grants and stuff we get or the discounts we get are "worth it".

They tied large portions of the state $ave $mart program into the EMA crap...so you update a website once a quarter...you get free and cheap stuff.
You don't, the fluck you on purchasing and equipment.

Stuff not just EMA related, but office equipment like copiers and computers and crap...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Did SOT just admit to being a whacker?! No problem, brother...Whack ON...or Whack OFF, your discretion! </IMG>


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Wolfie, that feller has almost as many lights as your car...


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I've declared myself the EMA director for my street. When the power lines go down, I'll call NStar, go to my cruiser and turn on all my lights...to guide them in.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

SinePari said:


> I've declared myself the EMA director for my street. When the power lines go down, I'll call NStar, go to my cruiser and turn on all my lights...to guide them in.


Hahahahahahaha


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

SinePari said:


> I've declared myself the EMA director for my street. When the power lines go down, I'll call NStar, go to my cruiser and turn on all my lights...to guide them in.


 Yeah but you'll get $40 per hour for it, 4hr minimum. :mrgreen:


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

WARNING! WARNING!
WHACKER ALERT! EVERYONE PULL OVER! 

:up_yours:


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)




----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Please quit farting in the office.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I think you guys are all out of sorts on this EMA thing...it's sort of important, important if you want money...esp if you are a small town...to that end my vehicle isn't too done out on the exterior...but I will say I might have over done it on the interior...but you can never have too much stuff, right?
Exterior









Interior









PS I got all that with grant money from the Feds...you just gotta sign up.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Is SOT a cop or what? Sometimes he posts really dumb-ass things.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

SOT_II said:


> I think you guys are all out of sorts on this EMA thing...it's sort of important, important if you want money...esp if you are a small town...to that end my vehicle isn't too done out on the exterior...but I will say I might have over done it on the interior...but you can never have too much stuff, right?
> Exterior
> 
> 
> ...


This is a joke, right?.... right?..... it is, isnt it???


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Are you saying cops are dumb? Of course I'm not a cop...now to that end my fine sir, check the logo on the steering wheel, and then check the picture of the vehicle do they match at all...would a Ford Explorer interior be be found in a Dodge?

This is a version of the Socratic method for w(h)ackers...and maybe since you aren't one...you missed it....

If they are actually dumb enough to think all that swag and lights are appropriate, they could probably tell you and me the name brand every component in there...it's a damn w(h)ackers wet dream.
They would spend hours hunting down what that crap is 
"Ohhh that's a T61 light bar from wheelen." "
"Ohhh I see you have the Mark II digital mike with auto key."
"I see you have the CopStop auto tracking inbound threat radar and latte maker."
They would prolly figure out that the two pictures did not match, and stat posting pictures o their crap in their POV's. At which point there would be more things to make fun of.

So by gross comparison, it should show the absolute foolishness of some idiot that wants a "lights" for Emergency Management.

The sport is to lead them down the path by making them think "yeah that's cool, these guys are on my side"....only to further show them how silly they are.

For the record
If you think as a local EMA member you need a lot of lights and sirens, you've got issues. 
You're prolly the same kind of person that becomes an EMT to wear fatigues and have your radio blasting loudly as you parade around in the mall in combat boots. You carry a Spyderco Assist1 FRN and seat belt cutter while "chillin" at the Dungeons and Dragons store eating an Auntie's Pretzel and sipping a large lemonade.
The only thing lower on the scale would maybe be the vol. fireman who starts fires so he can then go rush and put them out.

Yes it is a joke...but the sad reality is, there are peope out there that think that kinda crap is ok...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Sotski takes great pleasure in watching the membership get all spun up...
I doubt he's tooling around western mass red-lights a-blazing...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I had this whole thing going... where this was going to be our mobile EOC but it got over run by a flood....



















Actually not the membership, just the w(h)ackers.

We aren't supposed to troll, but I figure it's fair game on the nut jobs who post dumb ass questions....that's the sport of Ask A Cop (disclaimers included)
The funniest stuff is when I get PM's asking me how much my light bars and stuff was and where the best place is to buy them..



KozmoKramer said:


> Sotski takes great pleasure in watching the membership get all spun up...
> I doubt he's tooling around western mass red-lights a-blazing...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> The funniest stuff is when I get PM's asking me how much my light bars and stuff was and where the best place is to buy them..


That IS funny stuff... Makes for enjoyable reading huh.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

SOT, I have to admit you almost had me going there.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I may be pretty stupid, but I'm not as stupid as I often get credit for.



To be completely truthful I am the Assistant Director of my towns EMA. To that end there are only two of us and I do not have lights or radios at all. I was appointed because I know how to use a computer. If things go south, I'm calling the pros. My whole career of EMA consists of taking almost all the online courses and going to Agwam once for computer training. I do sometimes wear a red strobe on my head, but that's during foreplay with my wife.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

This has got to be the most entertainment you can have online...while still keeping your clothes on. Thanks SOT


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> Sotski takes great pleasure in watching the membership get all spun up...
> I doubt he's tooling around western mass red-lights a-blazing...


:L:

Red-lights a -blazing, my new phrase for the day


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

You gonna use that one in court next time you stop a whacker Tac?


----------



## Irish_Cop_In_Va (Aug 14, 2006)

OK stupid question I know but what is a whacker? Us backwoods southern cops can't grasp your high brow northern slang. From what I gather a whacker appears to be some kind of wannabe or ambo chaser; or a guy who really likes pretty flashing lights. Am I a whacker because I have bought extra red and blue lights for my take home? I do have to admit red and blue lights are realy pretty flashing in the face of a DUI suspect at 2am. Plus you can get them pretty cheap nowadays at Galls. Yea maybe i'm a whacker, maybe I can start a Viriginia chapter of whackers?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Irish_Cop_In_Va said:


> OK stupid question I know but what is a whacker? Us backwoods southern cops can't grasp your high brow northern slang. From what I gather a whacker appears to be some kind of wannabe or ambo chaser; or a guy who really likes pretty flashing lights. Am I a whacker because I have bought extra red and blue lights for my take home? I do have to admit red and blue lights are realy pretty flashing in the face of a DUI suspect at 2am. Plus you can get them pretty cheap nowadays at Galls. Yea maybe i'm a whacker, maybe I can start a Viriginia chapter of whackers?


 If your a cop...you aint a whacker:mrgreen:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Irish - there are at least a dozen threads about whackerism on this site.
Like justanotherparatrooper said, if your a cop and you bought it to better do your job, then you ain't one.
If your a 2cd year CJ major that scored an 82 on the last exam and have more lights on your POV than a Rush concert; you are one.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Courtesy of Wikipedia

 
All three levels of Wacker Drive, east of Columbus Drive, including a ramp between the upper and lower (middle) levels

*Wacker Drive* is a major street in Chicago, Illinois, United States, running along the downtown side of the Chicago River. The vast majority of it is double-decked; the upper level is intended for local traffic, and the lower level for through traffic and trucks servicing buildings on the road (and originally a dock). It is sometimes cited as a precursor to the modern freeway, though when built the idea was that pleasure vehicles would use the upper level.
The upper level is normally known as *Upper Wacker Drive* and the lower level is *Lower Wacker Drive*. A short part has a third level, sometimes called *Lower Lower Wacker Drive*, *Sub-Lower Wacker Drive*, *Wacker Drive, Service Level*, *Lowest Wackest* or *Bottom Wacker*. Near the eastern end of the road, other two and three level streets connect to Wacker Drive


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> You gonna use that one in court next time you stop a whacker Tac?


I will, however I would have to change it up to fit a whacker's vehicle. Something like, red-blue-yellow-purple-green-lights-a-blazin


----------

